# Peat plates



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

I got hold off some peat plates about 6 months ago which are ment to sprout moss once the kept damp,

now i have them in my dart vivs and not 1 bit has started sprouting moss.

there kept damp via the misting system.

Any idea's or tips to get it going?

phil.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Same problem here, 4 months...


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

i got told a small tip.....get some spagnum moss in a blender with some soft water,blend it up then brush this onto the plates.....


didnt work for me tho! :bash:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i was guna get some of them for my dart frog viv , are they the ones from dartfrog. is there plenty of light hitting them.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

yer got light right above them....and yes there from dartfrog


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philbaines said:


> i got told a small tip.....get some spagnum moss in a blender with some soft water,blend it up then brush this onto the plates.....
> 
> 
> didnt work for me tho! :bash:


I was going to try this with my new viv, although I've heard adding beer helps aswell :/


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

right i dont know mate ive never had experience with them i thought they were fairly simple add water plenty of light and away they go. il probably not bother getting them now. i know mosses can take a while to get going but i would of thought they would of done somthing by now. i got some epi web moss mix from dart frog and that took about 2 week to start growing things.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was going to try this with my new viv, although I've heard adding beer helps aswell :/


 
beer on the plates?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

buddah said:


> right i dont know mate ive never had experience with them i thought they were fairly simple add water plenty of light and away they go. il probably not bother getting them now. i know mosses can take a while to get going but i would of thought they would of done somthing by now. i got some epi web moss mix from dart frog and that took about 2 week to start growing things.


Do you recommend it? Looks well expensive.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philbaines said:


> beer on the plates?


In the mix. Then paste the lot on.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

its not that expensive realy you get quite a biggish bag full, you just mix it with water and paste it on to stuff it doesnt have to be epi web. ive pasted mine on the back of my viv on logs on the vines, the stuff closest to the lights starts sprouting stuff realy quick and you can see the moss starting, youve just got to keep it damp. yeah i recomend it , ive tryd that kyoto moss aswel but i couldnt get that to do anything, so i wouldnt bother with that.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

can you link me to that moss,i cannot find it.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

what the epi web moss?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

yer please


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

EpiWeb - A Better Xaxim!

second product down


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

cheers,could you post some pics off your viv so i can see what its like?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah course i can il get some up tomorrow.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

tar mate


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

buddah said:


> its not that expensive realy you get quite a biggish bag full, you just mix it with water and paste it on to stuff it doesnt have to be epi web. ive pasted mine on the back of my viv on logs on the vines, the stuff closest to the lights starts sprouting stuff realy quick and you can see the moss starting, youve just got to keep it damp. yeah i recomend it , ive tryd that kyoto moss aswel but i couldnt get that to do anything, so i wouldnt bother with that.


F*** Kyoto.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> F*** Kyoto.


Lol....yer i tryed that stuff,its poop


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Tea works pretty well on things outdoors- you get some (harmless) fungi first, then the moss takes over. Never tried it in a viv, though.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Tea works pretty well on things outdoors- you get some (harmless) fungi first, then the moss takes over. Never tried it in a viv, though.


Just normall tea ron?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

philbaines said:


> cheers,could you post some pics off your viv so i can see what its like?


this was the bag it came i used about 3 quaters of it.










this is what it looks like in the bag.









this is some just pasted on in in a realy low light area there is some moss started but its very very small.









this is one of the best bits thats started to grow and the moss has started to spread, it get loads of light and moisture, it also sprouts other little plants aswell which i think looks realy natural.









another little patch with little plants sprouting out of it and you just about make the moss starting.










These are just a few of the random little patches i put all over the viv, almost all have sprouted moss and other little seedlings and im thinking that once the patches get established the moss will start to spread, as it has started to do in pic 4. This stuff hasnt been in my viv long maybe a monthish but im quite happy with the growth ive got , moss does take quite a while to get esablished. There are some parts though where it hasnt done anything because it keeps drying out. But i will be getting some more for my dartfrog viv and im expecting good results in there with its higher humidity and the viv isnt as tall so it will all be exposed to strong light. Id imagine in about 12 months time all the moss will have sprouted and started to spread.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I bought these peat plates from dart frog about a yr ago, and only recently have they started spouting moss! and that's with them kept moist with a pretty good light source on them  

Not heard of this epiweb moss, looks interesting though!


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I bought these peat plates from dart frog about a yr ago, and only recently have they started spouting moss! and that's with them kept moist with a pretty good light source on them
> 
> Not heard of this epiweb moss, looks interesting though!


yeah i was looking at that peat plates but now seems like every one is having no luck with them, i would of thought them peat plates would of grown realy quick its put me off them. whats the growth like what youve got with them, have you got pics ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So you could buy any bag of dried moss really rather than the epiweb one?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to add,i do have i viv i bought setup...this does have peat plates in and is sprouting moss since i changed my bulbs to 6500k compact floresents....ill get some pics up in abit


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> So you could buy any bag of dried moss really rather than the epiweb one?


 
yeah i supose, this epi web stuff has tropical moss though and other seeds in it. It uses the sphagnum moss as a way of bonding it together. And if you get a non tropical dried moss it may not do very well in a tropical viv. Our moss in this country needs to go in a dormant state it wont get that in a viv, an will just die after a while. But if you can get bags of other tropical moss it would work just the same id imagine, i only got the epi web because id not seen anything like it before. i think it might be cheaper on the epiweb web site im sure i think you get 100g for about the same price.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

buddah said:


> yeah i supose, this epi web stuff has tropical moss though and other seeds in it. It uses the sphagnum moss as a way of bonding it together. And if you get a non tropical dried moss it may not do very well in a tropical viv. Our moss in this country needs to go in a dormant state it wont get that in a viv, an will just die after a while. But if you can get bags of other tropical moss it would work just the same id imagine, i only got the epi web because id not seen anything like it before. i think it might be cheaper on the epiweb web site im sure i think you get 100g for about the same price.


Oh yeah I meant other tropical mixes, I'm sure I've seen a lucky reptile bag of dried moss somewhere.


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

is that thee 

AQUAMEDIC AQUAPEAT - PEAT PLATES on eBay (end time 07-Feb-10 13:55:29 GMT)


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

buddah said:


> yeah i was looking at that peat plates but now seems like every one is having no luck with them, i would of thought them peat plates would of grown realy quick its put me off them. whats the growth like what youve got with them, have you got pics ?


 
it looks like tiny patches of green, and that's it really, nothing magor that makes you think ooo moss! just a hint of green lol.

I'm wondering thought, maybe you have to keep these damp and dark to get them to germinate, like the kyoto? cos the areas that do have some growth in my tank are under the plants in the shadiest areas, mmm.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> it looks like tiny patches of green, and that's it really, nothing magor that makes you think ooo moss! just a hint of green lol.
> 
> I'm wondering thought, maybe you have to keep these damp and dark to get them to germinate, like the kyoto? cos the areas that do have some growth in my tank are under the plants in the shadiest areas, mmm.


Ill get some pics up off mine later but mine tends to but in the areas that has strong lights on them...(i do have 2x6500k bulbs over them tho)


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

god knows then lol, must be pot luck whether they grow or not then!


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you see the moss growing?
that is directy under my lamps!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice viv tho!:2thumb: It seems to take time, whatever you do, but that epi mix looks interesting.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

I ordered some off that stuff on thursday so it should be here tomorra..(hopefully,Dam dartfrog and there slow postage)


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh, that's what mine looks like too


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

they are alot brigher than that...think the mister had just gone off when i took that pic


----------

